# Audi Sport to Compete in Petit Le Mans and Maybe Laguna Seca This Race Season



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We're here at the Geneva Auto Show today and it's been a significant day from a motorsport perspective. Most significant: American journalists had a chance to sit down for a roundtable interview with Audi AG chief Rupert Stadler. During the conversation, we asked Stadler if they'd return to full season racing in 2010 if the market starts to come back. He did not make that commitment, but he did confirm that the Audi R15 would compete at the Petit Le Mans at Road Atlanta and that the race at Laguna Seca was also being considered. This is certainly good news for Audi motorsport fans looking for a chance to see the R15 race and unable to attend either the 12 Hours of Sebring or Le Mans.
Also, we ran into Tom Kristensen here at the show. He was in town to drive the TTRS on stage during its debut. Tom mentioned that things were going well with the R15. Given the car hasn't shown up yet, he wasn't too wordy in his reply on the car, but he did mention his wariness of their competition this year and especially with Peugeot. Where was he most candid? He said he gave Brabs (David Brabham) a fair ribbing about joining the Peugeot squad for the 24 Hours of Le Mans where the Aussie racing ace will be going head to head with TK.
On a funny note, Tom mentioned the practice run of driving the TTRS on stage. The Audi production staff said to push it, but maybe they forgot they were dealing with a racecar driver. He "pushed it", and built up enough momentum that when he brought the TTRS to a stop, it had moved the glass-like tiling on the stage platform, sliding most of the stage forward.







Given the very short distance the car had to travel... we're both impressed with the TTRS and as always impressed with TK.
We've added shots of the TTRS from the show into our Geneva Photo Gallery. More photos of the Audi stand, TK and the rest of the presentation will be added later this afternoon.
* Geneva Photo Gallery *


----------



## MileZ (Apr 13, 2007)

Great news about Laguna Seca! I'm going down to watch the Grand Prix at Long Beach, but I was a little disappointed that I wouldn't get to see Audis this season.
Hopefully this year's Laguna race will match up to the last one!


----------

